# Mayo Recipe



## wesgraham (Feb 13, 2015)

So, I'm trying something a little different. Trying to boot up a blog/youtube channel just to have some fun at home on the side. Its not the best, crappy editing software and just 1 gopro with no stand. I had to work with what I had and some really bad audio overlapping. Anyways, take a look. Video has a link to the recipe. I'd like tips on how to better approach an educational/recipe sharing blog/youtube channel.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

Nice job for a first attempt. Fix the problems you already know about and that will improve things greatly. Keep going.


----------

